# sendmail, how to accept mail from hosts that doesn't resolve



## tobe (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello,

Sendmail is refusing mails from a host that doesn't resolve:

```
ruleset=check_mail,
...
reject=451 4.1.8 Domain of sender address xxx.xxxx@xxxxx.xxxxxxxx.gouv.fr does not resolve
```

How can i make it accepts these mails?

PS: yes it's from my government...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 21, 2009)

If you have only one of these addresses, try adding that domain to your /etc/mail/access with 'OK'. Then run 'make' in /etc/mail.

If you want to accept unresolvable domains _in general_ (bad idea, spam), put

```
FEATURE(`accept_unresolvable_domains')
```
 in your .mc file and rebuild sendmail.cf


----------

